# Ready for some BBQ and troop meeting



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

See you Boys in a few days.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Your on latrine detail... :rotfl:


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Just as long as I don't have to dig them.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

George sent me your badge along with mine. Mine has my name on it but all yours says is "Party Favor"??? :slimer: :rotfl:


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> George sent me your badge along with mine. Mine has my name on it but all yours says is "Party Favor"??? :slimer: :rotfl:


Did I put the "wig" in the box?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

State_Vet said:


> Did I put the "wig" in the box?


Yeah but he can't ride with me unless he wears a robe or something to cover up the lingerie you sent for him.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Yeah but he can't ride with me unless he wears a robe or something to cover up the lingerie you sent for him.


I hope the size 13 pumps I sent fit


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

State_Vet said:


> I hope the size 13 pumps I sent fit


Oh my!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

am I going to have to seperate you three? (again)


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

RogerB said:


> am I going to have to seperate you three? (again)


Please clarify, which 3?
I'm innocent!angelsm


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

the three who are scrapping with each other again :work:. Too Tall, Haute Pursuit and Stumpy


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

For the record I wasn't scrapping. That was a two man show and they are outmanned and undergunned.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Too Tall said:


> For the record I wasn't scrapping. That was a two man show and they are outmanned and undergunned.


Todd, if we were baking, knitting, sewing, hair dressing, slap/scratch-fighting, etc you had the advantange on Blake and I :biggrin:


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> Todd, if we were baking (Blake does the cooking his household), knitting/sewing (Y'all are always mending each others boo boo before the wives find out), hair dressing (Can't touch Blake on the do), slap/scratch-fighting (Again you two are always having at each other at the lease), etc you had the advantange on Blake and I :biggrin:


Your reply should be everything except for these. Fixed it for.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Too Tall said:


> Your reply should be everything except for these. Fixed it for.


Todd, one word.... Midol:biggrin:

your a little cranky


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

oh, this should be a interesting event....can't wait to meet you folks tomorrow.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> Todd, one word.... Midol:biggrin:
> 
> your a little cranky


Nope...Hangover. I'll leave the Midol to you and your bunkmate to share.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

osoobsessed said:


> oh, this should be a interesting event....can't wait to meet you folks tomorrow.


I know I will come to regret this statement but Too Tall and Haute Pursuit are OK in my book. This will be fun tomorrow!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Too Tall said:


> Nope...Hangover. I'll leave the Midol to you and your bunkmate to share.


He prefers Pamprin


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Reel Time said:


> I know I will come to regret this statement but Too Tall and Haute Pursuit are OK in my book. This will be fun tomorrow!


So exactly how high are your standards for "OK":biggrin::wink:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

How did I miss all of this??? LOL 

Thank you Carol, you are half right! :rotfl:


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

State_Vet said:


> So exactly how high are your standards for "OK":biggrin::wink:


As high as Too Tall is tall!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Haute Pursuit said:


> How did I miss all of this??? LOL
> 
> Thank you Carol, you are half right! :rotfl:


You are very welcome! :wink:


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Thanks Carol. Reminds me I need to get with Blake and see what time he wants to leave in the morning.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

WOOOHOOOO!! Y'all are in for A PARTY!! Look for an update tonight under the "Breaking News" thread but I can tell you this -
I just picked up 500 plates, 700 cups, enough plastic ware to feed 500 plus folks, *300* Plus Pounds of Brisket. 120 lbs of Charcoal, 100 lbs of seasoned mesquite, and we have 300 plus links of Kiolbassa Sausage coming, 20 cases of cokes and bottled water, iced tea, potato salad, pinto beans, slice jalapeno's, sweet onions, pickles, and much much more to include two HUGE cakes coming from HEB.

My thanks to HEB Groceries for almost all of the above, to Kiolbassa Sausage and ALMOST forgot!! to Hill Country Dairies for the ice Cream, Coca Cola for the drinks and water, (getting old - can't keep track anymore) - without their support this would be so much harder to do.

look for an update tonight one some surprises as to who will be there. Be ready to work!! we're going to be busy and having fun!!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

RogerB said:


> WOOOHOOOO!! Y'all are in for A PARTY!! Look for an update tonight under the "Breaking News" thread but I can tell you this -
> I just picked up 500 plates, 700 cups, enough plastic ware to feed 500 plus folks, *300* Plus Pounds of Brisket. 120 lbs of Charcoal, 100 lbs of seasoned mesquite, and we have 300 plus links of Kiolbassa Sausage coming, 20 cases of cokes and bottled water, iced tea, potato salad, pinto beans, slice jalapeno's, sweet onions, pickles, and much much more to include two HUGE cakes coming from HEB.
> 
> My thanks to HEB Groceries for almost all of the above, to Kiolbassa Sausage and ALMOST forgot!! to Hill Country Dairies for the ice Cream, Coca Cola for the drinks and water, (getting old - can't keep track anymore) - without their support this would be so much harder to do.
> ...


Going to be busy?:biggrin:


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Busy two days. Its Armed Forces Appreciation Night at the Rodeo tonight. We were told last month in a meeting that 2500 troops returning from Afghanistan will be in attendance tonight. Should be a heck of a show. I believe they arrived this morning from Ft Hood for a full day out there.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

State_Vet said:


> Going to be busy?:biggrin:


 yup, but from what I'm readin' here we'll put reel time in charge of Too Tall and HP and we'll just "supervise" :bounce:


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

RogerB said:


> yup, but from what I'm readin' here we'll put reel time in charge of Too Tall and HP and we'll just "supervise" :bounce:


No need. I'll whip him into shape on the drive over. If we show up and he is still riding inside you will know I was successful. :biggrin:


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Go easy on him. I've got him down for K.P. And police call


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

RogerB said:


> Go easy on him. I've got him down for K.P. And police call


I told Dad we had received our assignments and he was on latrine duty. He said, "That's OK, it's not like I haven't done that before!".
He told me he found his dog tags from WWII and he is going to wear them tomorrow!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Reel time
That is awesome. You make sure I get to meet and shake his hand!
I'm easy to spot. I'm the GOOD LOOKING member of the good Ol boys


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

RogerB said:


> Reel time
> That is awesome. You make sure I get to meet and shake his hand!
> I'm easy to spot. I'm the REALLY OLD member of the good Ol boys


FIXED IT:biggrin:


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

State_Vet said:


> FIXED IT:biggrin:


Smart *****


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Lets go cook some BBQ!:cheers:


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Already on it


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Reel Time said:


> I know I will come to regret this statement but Too Tall and Haute Pursuit are OK in my book. This will be fun tomorrow!


didn't mean it in a bad way, in all honesty.....the way this group is going back and forth, you guys are my type of people! :biggrin:

let's get this thing started, see yall there! :cheers:


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

osoobsessed said:


> didn't mean it in a bad way, in all honesty.....the way this group is going back and forth, you guys are my type of people! :biggrin:
> 
> let's get this thing started, see yall there! :cheers:


No worries! We didn't take it in a bad way! :dance:


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Just a quick prayer for travel mercies and safety for all of our volunteers that are helping with the BBQ.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

What a great event!
Reel Time, it was great meeting you and your father, it was also great meeting all you guys.

Thank you for inviting me in to help out, hope to do it again next year.

Marcus


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Marcus thank you and Hector for coming and for all your hard work


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

oh my, what a party! 320lbs of brisket are gone! 130 gallons of potato salad are gone, I've no clue how many gallons of pinto beans there were but - they're GONE! 18 full loaves of bread - GONE. 30 plus case of soda, water and iced tea - GONE

over 600 meals served. Easily the largest crowd we've ever had. My thanks to all the 2coolers who came and made this a success. You should take great satisfaction in knowing this was our best BBQ to date. I'm tired and I'll post more tomorrow but thanks - you made this very special.

to Mr. and Mrs Westmoreland - thank you for coming such a long way. It was an honor to have you there and a pleasure to meet you.
Good night folks - I'm beat.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Me and TooTall got back home around 10:30. We both had a blast and look forward to next year. Sorry I didn't get to say goodbye to everyone and I enjoyed meeting all of you and seeing some old friends. Even you George!


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Its been a long day but worth every minute of it. What Blake said X2 and I am very much looking forward to participating next year.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Dad and I had a great time. Good music, great food and perfect weather! Roger and George, thank you so much for inviting me. Marcus and Pat, great to meet you also and somehow I missed meeting Hector. Wes, good to meet you, and Blake, Tod, Ed, and Wick nice to see you guys again. It is always a pleasure!
George and Roger, thank you for all your hard work and planning. God bless you guys.
This is just a small thing we can do for our wounded warriors and their families. I would love to help again next year if you will have me.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Reel Time said:


> Dad and I had a great time. Good music, great food and perfect weather! Roger and George, thank you so much for inviting me. Marcus and Pat, great to meet you also and somehow I missed meeting Hector. Wes, good to meet you, and Blake, Tod, Ed, and Wick nice to see you guys again. It is always a pleasure!
> George and Roger, thank you for all your hard work and planning. God bless you guys.
> This is just a small thing we can do for our wounded warriors and their families. I would love to help again next year if you will have me.


Your Father was a HOOT Lol! 
One more Awesome event and i feel so blessed to have been a part of this once again! 
Enjoyed visiting and working with Everyone and so glad everyone made it home safely!
Looking forward to next year!:cheers:


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

This was my first time to come to the appreciation BBQ and it is going to be an annual event for me from now own.
These people of the Good Old Boys Hunting Club are the finest people that I have ever met. Every single one of them was excited to come and give our wounded soldiers a big thank you. Every single one of them worked hard(and believe me feeding 600 people is hard work) for the entire time we were there. I met some great 2coolers and finally got to put a name and face together. I met a lot of heroes and their families. I renewed some old aquaintenaces from my former trip to Brooks and left there thoroughly worn out and thoroughly happy.
GOBHC I salute you.
Pat


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Thanks for all ya'll do. I certainly appreciate the opportunity to help and would love to do it again next year

jc


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Reel Time said:


> This is just a small thing we can do for our wounded warriors and their families. I would love to help again next year if you will have me.


without question we want you there and your Dad, and every 2cooler who came. I was proud of all of you and humbled that you came, worked your tails off and made that event what it was. Each of you can be very proud of what you accomplished.
Judith Markelz (Director of the Warrior Family Support Center) told me that the troops had a blast and many told her that they had never been treated so well by anyone. THAT is what this is all about.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

RogerB said:


> without question we want you there and your Dad, and every 2cooler who came. I was proud of all of you and humbled that you came, worked your tails off and made that event what it was. Each of you can be very proud of what you accomplished.
> Judith Markelz (Director of the Warrior Family Support Center) told me that the troops had a blast and many told her that they had never been treated so well by anyone. THAT is what this is all about.


X2 Everyone worked their tails off and we thank each and every one of you


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

and a big shout out to hunter4life - who had to drive to Cyprus and get the volunteer caps for the event. That made for a long day. Thanks Scott


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

What a wonderful and blessed time. My wife and I enjoyed this so much. It really was a moving experience. It was great to meet people here I have known for so long but had not had a chance to meet. Thanks for including us and hope to help out in the future.

Ed


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

it was great meeting you and Jamie yesterday. I'm truly glad you were able to be there. and like I said eariler - we want all of you to return next year. We appreciate all the hard work y'all did.


----------



## SJAdventures (Mar 18, 2008)

Sounds like a huge success. God Bless y'all who do this each year and God Bless our soldiers and their families.


----------

